# Rahmengröße S oder M Canyon Nerve Am 7.0



## eneoo6 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 
hab ein kleines großes Problem im Bezug auf die Rahmengröße bzw das PPS von Canyon. Die Entscheidung des PPS beruht auf einem cm meiner Schrittlänge zwischen "S" und "M"

Hier mal meine Daten:
Körpergröße: 174cm 
Gewicht:     74 kg
Schrittlänge: 80 cm
Torso:        70 cm
Armlänge:  57cm
Schulterbreite: 43 cm

Wie es scheint ist überwiegend die Schrittlänge ausschlaggebend auf meine Rahmengröße.

Benutze ich 80cm Schrittlänge komm ich auf "S" und 81cm auf "M"
Es soll ein Nerve am 7.0 werden. Was macht man in solch einen Grenzfall? 

Kennt jemand solch einen Fall, bzw zu welcher größer würdet ihr mir raten? 

Danke im Voraus

Marco


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. Dezember 2011)

Mahlzeit!!

Ich weis nicht ob´s dir weiter hilft aber ich hab mal ein Nerve XC von eiem Kumpel Probe gefahren.
Ich bin 1,70m hab aber eine Schrittlänge von 81-82cm, das Nerve XC hatte die Größe M.

Das Bike war irgendwie zu groß und wuchtig. Vorallem die Lücke zwischen Oberrohr und Gedöns empfand ich als zu gering.
Ich würd ein S nehmen aber eventuell einen längeren Vorbau verbauen lassen.

Ob das Nerve XC mit  dem AM vergleichbar ist  kann ich dir nicht sagen aber vielleicht ist das ja ein Anhaltspunkt für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (18. Dezember 2011)

Viele leute fühlen sich auf einem kleineren Rahmen wohler bei der abfahrt.
zwei kumpels von mir haben sich auch einen S Rahmen geholt. (beide ca. 1,70-1,80m groß)

ich hab bei meinen 1,78m eine schrittlänge von 85 und fühl mich auf meinem M Rahmen pudelwohl...

bei deiner größe würde ich auch eher zu S raten.


----------



## jp16 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
hab das 2011er AM 7.0.
Körpergröße 1,70m
Beinlänge 79cm
Hab die Rahmengröße S genommen.
War die richtige Entscheidung, denn beim Abstieg nach vorne hab ich gerade noch ne Handbreit frei.
Sattelstütze ist ca. 13cm ausgefahren und somit der Sattel ziemlich auf gleicher Höhe mit dem Lenker.
In deinem Fall würd ich dir auch zum "S" Rahmen raten.
Mfg jp16


----------



## NERVE444 (18. Dezember 2011)

ich bin 1,69 mit sl 76cm... bin gestern ein AM in größe M meines bruders probe gefahren... ich fühl mich pudelwohl drauf... bin aber noch kein S im vgl dazu gefahren... fehlt mir also einfach die nötige erfahrung und mein "gutes gefühl" auf dem M ist eine fehleinschätzung ???  hm...


----------



## eneoo6 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
danke schon mal für eure Hilfe. Bin bei Canyon ein "M" probegefahren. Allerdings nur 3 Minuten auf deren Hof. Fand es eigentlich ganz bequem. 
Einerseits hätte ich schon gern ein agiles und handliches "S", möchte aber falls die Touren mal mehr geradeaus bzw bisschen länger werden nicht so zusammengestaucht draufsitzen. Schwierig Schwierig  ist halt doch ne menge Geld...


----------



## ActionBarbie (18. Dezember 2011)

Schrittlänge ist das eine, das andere ist das Oberrohr, ich hab ein Hardtail in 20" in der Garage stehen (ziemlich genau ne Nummer zu groß), für Touren ist das toll, aber fürs Gelände, gerade wenns an Serpentinen geht, oder wenns steiler wird und ich hinter den Sattel muss, ist das kein Spaß mehr und murks. Überleg Dir das gut, was willst Du mit einem Fully mit 150 mm Federweg, wenn Dir das Oberrohr zu lang ist!? Vergleich doch mal wieviel cm oder mm das s real zum m im Oberrohr und SAttelrohr an Unterschied hat!?


----------



## Monche (18. Dezember 2011)

NERVE444 schrieb:


> ich bin 1,69 mit sl 76cm... bin gestern ein AM in größe M meines bruders probe gefahren... ich fühl mich pudelwohl drauf... bin aber noch kein S im vgl dazu gefahren... fehlt mir also einfach die nötige erfahrung und mein "gutes gefühl" auf dem M ist eine fehleinschätzung ???  hm...



also bei deiner größe würde ich uneingeschränkt ein S Rahmen empfehlen.... bei einem M Rahmen währe die Sitzposition zu gestreckt.


----------



## eneoo6 (18. Dezember 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Schrittlänge ist das eine, das andere ist das Oberrohr, ich hab ein Hardtail in 20" in der Garage stehen (ziemlich genau ne Nummer zu groß), für Touren ist das toll, aber fürs Gelände, gerade wenns an Serpentinen geht, oder wenns steiler wird und ich hinter den Sattel muss, ist das kein Spaß mehr und murks. Überleg Dir das gut, was willst Du mit einem Fully mit 150 mm Federweg, wenn Dir das Oberrohr zu lang ist!? Vergleich doch mal wieviel cm oder mm das s real zum m im Oberrohr und SAttelrohr an Unterschied hat!?


 

Hi, 
hab gerade mal nachgelesen. Sitzrohrlänge ist es 25mm mehr und bei der Oberrohrlänge 30mm. Dürfte ja nicht die Welt sein oder? Also "M" mit vielleicht nen kürzeren Vorbau ??


----------



## ActionBarbie (18. Dezember 2011)

Wohnst Du weit weg von Koblenz? Kannst Du nicht mal ein S im Canyon Home fahren und direkt mit nem M vergelichen?


----------



## eneoo6 (18. Dezember 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Wohnst Du weit weg von Koblenz? Kannst Du nicht mal ein S im Canyon Home fahren und direkt mit nem M vergelichen?


 
Ja leider, sind 360km. War ja bereits dort und bin ein "M" gefahren.  Ein "S " hatten sie zu dem Zeitpunkt leider nicht. Der Verkäufer meinte: "Du brauchst eh ein "M" des seh ich gleich"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (18. Dezember 2011)

eneoo6 schrieb:


> Ja leider, sind 360km. War ja bereits dort und bin ein "M" gefahren.  Ein "S " hatten sie zu dem Zeitpunkt leider nicht. Der Verkäufer meinte: "Du brauchst eh ein "M" des seh ich gleich"



Kommt halt drauf an was Du willst...  wenn Du viel Gelände fährst eher das S. Fährst mehr Touren dann das M, wobei dann allerdings ein AM eh Quatsch wäre, da würde dann auch ein Nerve XC es tun, deswegen würde ich eher zum kleinere Rahmen tendieren (bei einem AM)


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. Dezember 2011)

> Der Verkäufer meinte: "Du brauchst eh ein "M" des seh ich gleich"


Ruf mal bei Canyon an und das mehrmals
Der eine Verkäufer sagt dir "definitiv S, M ist viel zu groß", ein anderer sagt "nimm M mit einen kürzeren Vorbau"



> Sitzrohrlänge ist es 25mm mehr und bei der Oberrohrlänge 30mm. Dürfte ja nicht die Welt sein oder?


Wenn ich eins festgestellt hab, 1cm Fahrradgeometrie ist wie 1 Sekunde in der Formel1.
Ein in der Länge von 1cm veränderter Vorbau kann das ganze Fahrverhalten verändern.



> Kommt halt drauf an was Du willst...  wenn Du viel Gelände fährst eher  das S. Fährst mehr Touren dann das M, wobei dann allerdings ein AM eh  Quatsch wäre, da würde dann auch ein Nerve XC es tun, deswegen würde ich  eher zum kleinere Rahmen tendieren (bei einem AM)


100% Zustimmung!!!
Wenn du ein All Mountain willst liegt dein Schwerpunkt  wohl bei groben Gelände und Trails von Stufe S3.
Schrittfreiheit, Agilität, Verspieltheit bekommste halt dann mit dem kleineren Rahmen

Ich bin mal ein ROSE Jabba Wood Probe gefahren, ansich ließ es sich traumhaft  fahren aber dann als es steil bergauf ging kam das Problem, das Vorderrad wurde zu schnell zu leicht und deshalb viel  das Bike in Größe M für mich aus.
Also, ne Runde auf dem Parkplatz von Canyon bringt dir garnichts, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## esprit70 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde auch von L auf M gehen. 

Und ich bin 184 mit 90 Schrittmaß. 

Auf dem L Rahmen fühlte ich mich nicht wohl. Das hatte schon was von einen Racebike irgendwie.


----------



## Rennschnitzel (22. Dezember 2011)

moin,
guck doch mal im *Probefahrforum, *da sind haufen leute die canyon bikes anbieten in allen größen, da ist auch bestimmt was in deiner nähe dabei der dir gerne hilft. denk mal kann nicht schaden. 

mfg


----------



## Furzknoten (27. Dezember 2011)

eneoo6 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Benutze ich 80cm Schrittlänge komm ich auf "S" und 81cm auf "M"
> Es soll ein Nerve am 7.0 werden. Was macht man in solch einen Grenzfall?


 
Bin 1,71 mit SL 81 und hatte das gleiche "Problem". Bin nach Koblenz und habe das AM 2011 in S und M ausprobiert, und zwar ausgiebig. Ergebnis: S ist eindeutig zu klein, da hänge ich wie ein Affe auf dem besagten Schleifstein drauf - einfach zu kurz, man sitzt total gedrängt, Arsch hängt über den Sattel selbst wenn der ganz hintenb steht, zumindest ein längerer Vorbau hätte drangemusst, auf dem M passt alles 1A. Lass' Dir nicht einreden, es muss IMMER das kleinere Bike sein.


----------



## RedOrbiter (27. Dezember 2011)

@eneoo6
Bei deiner Grösse und Schrittlänge würde ich eindeutig Grösse M empfehlen. S ist Dir eher zu klein!

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Dezember 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Ich werde auch von L auf M gehen.
> 
> Und ich bin 184 mit 90 Schrittmaß.
> 
> Auf dem L Rahmen fühlte ich mich nicht wohl. Das hatte schon was von einen Racebike irgendwie.



Ich hab das M auch mit 184 und 87er SL und das passt. 


....

Ich gebe zu Bedenken, daß das M recht lang ist mit 600mm OR.

Da wirds dann mit 170/171 egal (was für eine SL) recht gestreckt...deshalb empfehle ich hier eher das S !!!


----------



## Furzknoten (27. Dezember 2011)

Du bist doch schon eher ein Fall für L . Ich sitze trotz der 1,71 prima auf meinem M, ich komme überall dran und sogar mit den Füssen auf den Boden


----------



## esprit70 (27. Dezember 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich hab das M auch mit 184 und 87er SL und das passt.
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



Das ist schon gut zu lesen, dass andere auch damit zurecht kommen ;-)  

Jetzt brauche ich "nur" noch das Bike ;-)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Dezember 2011)

Furzknoten schrieb:


> Du bist doch schon eher ein Fall für L . Ich sitze trotz der 1,71 prima auf meinem M, ich komme überall dran und sogar mit den Füssen auf den Boden



Das L hat ein 620mm OR. Glaub mir, ich bin jahrelang das XC in L mit 60mm Vorbau gefahren und weiss es besser. Das hat zwar gefunzt wenn man geradeaus fährt aber war im technischen Trail wenig wendig.

Was nützt es ausserdem bei Deinem M, wenn der Sattel nah am Oberrohr ist und Du mit dem Po beim downhill nicht mehr hinten den Sattel kommst, weil die Arme zu kurz sind. Kannste vielleicht mit einem kurzen Vorbau kompensieren aber Spass macht das auf Dauer nicht. Das Rad wird kippelig und Du unsicher...dazu kommt noch die Überstandshöhe des Oberrohrs...kann man auf dem Trail weniger tänzeln...

Selbst Canyon empfiehlt per PPS übrigens für Dich das S für 1,71..egal wie Deine Schrittlänge ist...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Dezember 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Das ist schon gut zu lesen, dass andere auch damit zurecht kommen ;-)
> 
> Jetzt brauche ich "nur" noch das Bike ;-)



Richtige Entscheidung...viel Spass...ist ein geiles bike für den trail und wenn man gerne technisch frickelig fahren will!!!


----------



## thoni (28. Dezember 2011)

Hab' heute mein AM 7.0 in S bekommen, 170 cm, SL 80cm . War zwar zu spät für 'ne Probefahrt aber beim Draufsetzen wusste ich schon, dass die Größe stimmt.
Bin vorher ein Haibike QRC Fully in M mit sehr ähnlicher Ausstattung gefahren (leider geklaut worden ), das fiel aber etwas kleiner aus als das Canyon in M. Bin damit immer sehr gut zurecht gekommen, fand es allerdings immer einen Tick zu groß, insbesondere der fehlende Platz zum Oberrohr und die Wendigkeit in engen Serpentinen.
Bin echt gespannt, wie sich das kleine Canyon so machen wird.
Allen viel Spaß, cu on the trail


----------



## esprit70 (31. Dezember 2011)

Meins ist auch da und es passt. Konnte nur in der Wohnung etwas fahren aber das M fühlt sich besser an als das L (184cm - SL90)


----------



## 914tom (21. Januar 2012)

@ene006:was ist es den nun geworden, und warum ?

Ich hab ~dieselben maße wie du und hab auch gemerkt, dass die größe bei 80cm Schritt mit S bestimmt wird wohingegen bei auf 81cm Schritt M ausgegeben wir.
war gestern bei einem bikehändler und bin ein cube größe 18" und ein ghost größe 20" gefahren... vom gefühl war das gost richtig und nun sagt canyon ein S würde passen. *verwirrung*

TOM


----------



## eneoo6 (24. Januar 2012)

Hi @ all,

mein Nerve AM in Größe M ist vor ca 3 Wochen gekommen! Konnte es bei uns in der Umgebung bereits bisschen austesten. Ich muss sagen ich fühl mich wirklich wohl auf dem Bike. Es wirkt bzw fühlt sich weder zu groß noch zu klein an. Auch in sachen agilität, laufruhe und handling bin ich vollstens zufrieden. Leider bietet das Wetter bei uns noch keine Möglichkeit die bekannten trails mal richtig zügig zu fahren, aber der erste Eindruck ist top. 
War wirklich unsicher bezüglich XC oder AM in M oder S.
Da ich haber nicht die Kohle hab, für jedes Gelände ein spezielles Rad zu haben, bin ich mit meiner Entscheidung vollstens zufrieden.

Gruß


----------



## 914tom (24. Januar 2012)

darf ich fragen ob du mit den Kollegen von canyon Kontakt hattest ?     was haben diese dir geraten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eneoo6 (25. Januar 2012)

Ja, der Verkäufer meinte auch Größe M, ohne mich zu vermessen.  Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## Monche (25. Januar 2012)

Ich war von "s" ausgegangen. Der Verkäufer direkt "nie im leben, du brauchst M". Ausgemessen=M
S und M probegefahren--> M war perfekt


----------



## 914tom (25. Januar 2012)

... wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass dein Torso nicht 70cm sondern 60cm ist (Wasserwage bis Ende Brustbein) dann hab ich EXAKT deine Maße/Gewicht.

Bei mir geht es um ein NERVE XC, der Mann vom Verkauf meine 'M' ist zu gestreckt, 'S' wäre komoder.
Heute Abend bin ich mal beim STADLER gewesen und hab ein Cannonale RZ 120-2 probiert (Angebot für 1400 (evtl. doch kein Canyon...)). 
In der Tat hat mir das 45er besser getaugt als das 48er. 
letzte Woche war ich bei einem Dealer..
Beim Trek schien mir das 18.5er perfekt.
Beim Ghost fühlte ich mich auf dem 52er !!! ganz gut aufgehoben beim CUBE war es ein M.

ICH WERD NOCH WAHNSINNIG 

TOM


----------



## 914tom (25. Januar 2012)

... hab grad gesehen, das 45er cannonale kommt an das NERVE 'M' hin.


----------



## helloworld123 (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen.
Möchte mir das Nerve AM 7.0 (2012) holen, weiß aber auch nicht ob ich S oder M nehmen soll. Das PPS von Canyon spuckt bei meinen Maßen S aus:
Körpergröße: 179cm
Gewicht: 80kg
Schrittlänge: 79cm
...
Mein aktuelles Kona Hardtail hat einen 18 zoll rahmen, das würde doch dann eher der Canyon Größe M entsprechen oder?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## ActionBarbie (13. Mai 2012)

Der Canyon PPS geht fast ausschließlich nur nach der Schrittlänge, wenn Du da 1 oder 2 cm mehr angibst sagt er dir M...

Das Oberrohr eines S wäre viel zu kurz, nimm das M! (18,5")


----------



## helloworld123 (13. Mai 2012)

Also von der Schrittlänge eher das S aber durch meine Körpergröße dann das M ?


----------



## ActionBarbie (13. Mai 2012)

Würde ich sagen, aber ohne Gewähr, ruf Canyon doch mal an, die beraten meistens recht gut. Nach Koblenz zum Probefahren kannst Du nciht fahren?


----------



## 914tom (13. Mai 2012)

hallo,

mein Tipp, verlass dich auf die Empfehlung von Canyon.
Ich hab mein NERVE jetzt in S und bin super zufrieden damit.
Das ewiger vergleichen der Rahmen auf dem Papier bringt dich nicht weiter. 
Meine Canyon Erfahrung in sachen Rahmengrößenberatung war gut, mir passt der Rahmen so wie empfohlen.

TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (13. Mai 2012)

Klar, bei der Körpergröße ein Rahmen in S.... Das Oberrohr ist mindestens genauso wichtig wie die Schrittlänge und Canyon PPS richtet sich leider nur nach letzterem. So einfach ist es halt leider nicht....


----------



## helloworld123 (13. Mai 2012)

Bin mir echt unsicher. Vom Gefühl her würde ich eher das M nehmen. Vielleicht rufe ich einfach mal bei Canyon an, was die sagen. Nach Koblenz ist mir eigentlich zu weit, das sind von mir aus 6 Stunden hin und zurück.


----------



## basti138 (13. Mai 2012)

Suche dir irgendwelche Bikes aus mit ähnlichen Maßen und probiere sie aus...
Bin selber 172/79 und fahre ein S 43cm/555mm horizontale länge. Nen 19er empfinde ich als unangenehm. Bei 178 würde ich glaub ich nicht wissen, was ich tun würde

Du könntest nen 18er nehmen bloß sind meistens die S 17er und die M 19er...
Rahmenlänge würde ich bei dir auf ca 570 schätzen und 175erKurbeln (das ist aber Trainingssache)
S Rahmen werden oft mit 170mm Kurbeln geliefert - hab selber 170 und 175er Kurbeln, geht natürlich beides.


----------



## 914tom (14. Mai 2012)

...das mit dem vergleichen hab ich auch gemacht mit dem Ergebnis, dass mir alles mögliche  'vom Gefühl her' getaugt hätte, aber von den Maßen nicht immer vergleichbar war. 
Ruf bei Canyon an und frag nach einer Meinung.
UND
schreib ne Mail an Canyon und lass dir diese Meinung (von einem anderen Sachbearbeiter) bestätigen, (immer als offene, neue, Anfrage gestellt).
ABER, auch meine Meinung ist wieder nur eine von vielen, sicher hat jemand nochmal ne andere Info, ich fürchte das bringt dich alles nicht weiter, deshalb mein Tipp:
Verlass dich auf die von Canyon, kauf das Rad, Fahr damit und schicks zur Not wieder zurück. 
ODER 
kauf kein Canyon und fühl dich besser beim Händler. 
(vorteil Händler / Nachteil Versender / vorteil/nachteil Preis) so ist diese Welt, Entscheidungen wollen getroffen werden, TU ES.

TOM


----------



## updike (14. Mai 2012)

914tom schrieb:


> ... Entscheidungen wollen getroffen werden, TU ES.


----------



## helloworld123 (14. Mai 2012)

batuhan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 914tom (14. Mai 2012)

updike schrieb:


>


great Minds think alike


----------



## Fermi (17. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht hilft dieser Thread auch weiter
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575069

Das PPS hat mir auch Größe S empfohlen (Körpergröße 173,5 cm und Schrittlänge 82 cm). Wie schon öfters festgestellt geht das PPS (zumindest beim Nerve) nur nach der Schrittlänge. Bei der Bestellung wurde angeführt, dass S vielleicht zu klein ist. Auf Nachfrage per Email hat mir ein Mitarbeiter dann geschrieben dass seine Berechnungen (im Gegensatz zu PPS) Größe M ergeben. Ich hab aber die Bestellung nicht rechtzeitig geändert, und hab dann das S bekommen, und es hat sich tatsächlich zu klein angefühlt. Habs daraufhin zurückgeschickt und ein M bekommen, auf dem ich mich absolut wohlfühl.


----------



## stuggimarc (24. August 2012)

Hey Zusammen,

ich habe eine ähnliche Problematik.
bei einer größe von 175 cm und relativ kurzen beinen mit einer schrittlänge von 78 cm wird mir immer die Größe S beim Nerve AM 7 empfohlen.
Mein Torso ist 70cm lang und ich hab angst dass mir ein S vom Oberrohr zu kurz wäre.

Mein Bruder, der selbst eines fährt, allerdings ein XL, meinte ich soll ein M nehmen. 
Die Canyon Hotline und das PPS sagen S. Wobei das PPS ja wirklich nur auf die Schrittlänge rücksicht nimmt!
Meine Überlegung war zudem noch folgende, die Schrittlänge wird  ja Barfuß gemessen und wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze habe ich schuhe an, also nochmal mind. 1cm mehr schrittlänge.

Was tun wenn man nicht die möglichkeit hat mal kurz nach koblenz zu fahren???

Zudem das S derzeit ausverkauft ist und das M reduziert.

Andere überlegung war ob der schritt zum 8.0x vielleicht sinnig ist zumal dies auch die absenkbare sattelstütze hat.

Kann mich echt nicht entscheiden und für ein paar tipps von euch wäre ich wirklich dankbar.

greatz....


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. August 2012)

Hast PN


----------

